# Is April a good time? [to visit AZ & Grand Canyon]



## malago (Jun 10, 2011)

Thinking of going to Arizona for Easter week of 2012.   Being that Easter is early next year 4/8/12 wondering if this is a good time to visit the Grand Canyon.   Would be staying at the Marriott Canyon Villas and 2 night near the Grand Canyon to shorten the Drive.   My concern here is the weather.   Never been to Arizona.  Many thanks


----------



## DB-Wis (Jun 10, 2011)

Early April is a great time to visit Phoenix, but it is likely to be chilly at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 10, 2011)

You will be hard pressed to find a better month that balances the weather in both places.  October would be good too.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2011)

We had a grand time in Sedona in April. On the way home we thought about going to the Grand Canyon via the north entrance. It was still closed due to snow then.  I assume the south entrance was open, but don't know for sure.

For trip planning purposes, if you can spare a day go up to Page, AZ, on Lake Powell and go to the Upper Antelope Canyon. Google that and you'll see the amazing pictures.


----------



## Red Rox (Jun 11, 2011)

The GCNP at the south rim is always open. April can be earl spring or late winter. Snow is not uncommon.


----------



## JoeMO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Also going*

We are also going the week of 7-14 April.  I am trying to figure out the best place to stay.  I will trade with II and am thinking the Sedona area is the best.  I have read some other threads that suggest that area.  I don't think II has any resort in the Flagstaff area.  I want to see the Grand Canyon, Petrified Forrest, Hoover Dam and maybe Las Vegas.  Any other suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Karen G (Jun 11, 2011)

JoeMO said:


> We are also going the week of 7-14 April.  I am trying to figure out the best place to stay.  I will trade with II and am thinking the Sedona area is the best.  I have read some other threads that suggest that area.  I don't think II has any resort in the Flagstaff area.  I want to see the Grand Canyon, Petrified Forrest, Hoover Dam and maybe Las Vegas.  Any other suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


In just seven days you'll be hard pressed to see Sedona and the other places you mentioned with just one timeshare stay. You'll need to add some hotels along the way. There are so many beautiful things to see in that general vicinity. I'd add Page, AZ, to see Lake Powell & Upper Antelope Canyon and Zion Nat. Park & Bryce Canyon in Utah as places to think about seeing. Unless you strictly want to do drive-by sightings, you can't see everything in seven days.


----------



## tkarint (Jun 25, 2011)

You're right, a week is not enough to explore so many interesting places. I've never been to some of the places you mentioned, sounds awesome!


----------



## JoeMO (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sedona in April*

I want to stay in the Sedona area April 2012, the week of April 8 -15.  I cannot get any availabilty.  My first choice is Bell Rock Inn RCK, but can't get that or anything in the Sedona area.  The closest is Phoenix.  I want to see the Grand Canyon and other sites.  There is lots of availabilty in Las Vegas.  Should I just settle for that?  Maybe I cannot get an II excheange until after the first of the year?  Is that a real busy time for Sedona.

I appreciate your advice.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 17, 2011)

We stayed in Sedona and it was perfect! 2 hours from Grand Canyon and also from Petrified Forest National Park, which is under rated- see the Painted Desert and Blue Mesas there. Loved it! April is also a good time to go! Was there in April and July - both fine.


----------



## joycapecod (Aug 17, 2011)

JoeMO said:


> I want to stay in the Sedona area April 2012, the week of April 8 -15.  I cannot get any availabilty.  My first choice is Bell Rock Inn RCK, but can't get that or anything in the Sedona area.  The closest is Phoenix.  I want to see the Grand Canyon and other sites.  There is lots of availabilty in Las Vegas.  Should I just settle for that?  Maybe I cannot get an II excheange until after the first of the year?  Is that a real busy time for Sedona.
> 
> I appreciate your advice.
> 
> ...



Try Platinum Interchange. Right now there is good availability at Sedona Summit in 2 bedroom units. There is nothing for April, but I have had excellent luck requesting specific dates.

Platinum also has a request first, deposit later as quoted "Our "Request First... Deposit Last" policy where owners do not deposit their week or pay any fees until their exchange request is fulfilled, and the specialized customer service provided, keeps owners satisfied. Happy owners and vacationers, in general, are not only good for Platinum Interchange, but also for the resort they own at and for the timeshare industry itself."

I got a week at Morritt's on Grand Cayman for march with only one weekend that would work for checking in. It's worth a try in my opinion.

Joy


----------

